# I want to paint the sentra....



## WestVirgniaSER (Jul 19, 2005)

I would like to paint the sentra.... I was wondering if people here could post pics of their cars with the colors and how much the paint costs..... I have a white Se-R but the paint is flaking off and i dont want to keep that. If this is inappropriate in this forum im sorry but i couldnt find anywhere else that i could post it..... Thanks Guys.....Also does anyone have pics of the stromung dual tip exhaust...?


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

I am interested as well...


----------



## gtlaw (Jun 24, 2005)

i had a friend spray mine, but he works in a paint shop and got the materials at cost $25 the paint was a single stage acrylic enamel it took a gallon and a half gallon of reducer. my color is flat black not spray can flat black that looks greyish it's jet black i could post pics in a few days if you are really interested


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

people, please look around this forum and start posting threads in the area they belong!


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

You can save a deal of money if you use a HVLP painting system I painted my whole car from white to blue with 2 quarts of base and 1.5 guart of clear versus using about a gallon (a gallon with a HVLP could do your car and a full size truck)with a conventional gun this is using high quality urethane. my total cost with primer , reducers, base metal flakes and clear and a few other items was less then 500 bucks again this using house of kolor with PPG you could save a little more money.

as a suggestion use urethane over anything else and if you do your self or hire someone find a guy who uses a HVLP (high volume low pressure) system this alone will reduce you base and clear cost in half


----------



## gtlaw (Jun 24, 2005)

he used a $400 Devilbiss gravity feed with 1.3, 1.4. 1.5mm, but it was covering red because we didn't use primer just scuffed up the clear but the paint was dirt cheap


----------



## displaytech (Jul 14, 2005)

I am looking to do a nice gun metal with mine once I can afford to get all the bodywork and dings out, plus get my driver door aligned back up. 

Typical rear tire wells are rusted, at least it's all in one spot and not all over the side like my old van was.

Leland


----------



## WestVirgniaSER (Jul 19, 2005)

Does anyone have pics of their cars (different colors such as red, blue, black, white, etc....) Just wondering i was wanting to see the colors on the car.


----------



## CuLTclasSiC (Jul 27, 2005)

I personally like a white classic ( maybe becase i have one ) lol but i also am very fond of red


----------



## rhythim (Jul 27, 2005)

Basically, what it's going to cost depends entirely on what type of materials you use, what color you chose, and how much "sweat equity" you intend to put into it yourself for prep-work, if you're given that option. Put it this way, a buddy of mine sprayed my car last week after we did 2 weeks of prep, using Nason activated-urethane primer, DuPont ChromaBase/ChromaClear, and other assorted goodies (tape, paper, scotch-brites, activator, reducer, etc.) and had $1000 tied up in materials alone. Of course, a gallon of the (admittedly RED, which is just about the most expensive color to buy) paint was $400 (which I have about a pint of left, btw, and he used a Kobalt HVLP gun--your mileage may vary, but ChromaBase sprays like it's coming out of a hose--covers great, though). The ChromaClear was $200 for a gallon, and I got a solid 5 coats out of it. Expensive? You bet. Worth it? Abso-freakin-lutely. I went w/ a '91-95 Toyota super-red b/c the original Aztec red had too much purple/lipstick in it for my liking. If it's gonna be red, it's gotta be RED, and it came out shining like new money. I won't say what I paid for labor, but suffice it to say, the whole job was done right, and the last car my buddy worked over was a '62 Ferrari GTO. His next in line? A 1923 Rolls Royce.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

rhythim said:


> Basically, what it's going to cost depends entirely on what type of materials you use, what color you chose, and how much "sweat equity" you intend to put into it yourself for prep-work, if you're given that option. Put it this way, a buddy of mine sprayed my car last week after we did 2 weeks of prep, using Nason activated-urethane primer, DuPont ChromaBase/ChromaClear, and other assorted goodies (tape, paper, scotch-brites, activator, reducer, etc.) and had $1000 tied up in materials alone. Of course, a gallon of the (admittedly RED, which is just about the most expensive color to buy) paint was $400 (which I have about a pint of left, btw, and he used a Kobalt HVLP gun--your mileage may vary, but ChromaBase sprays like it's coming out of a hose--covers great, though). The ChromaClear was $200 for a gallon, and I got a solid 5 coats out of it. Expensive? You bet. Worth it? Abso-freakin-lutely. I went w/ a '91-95 Toyota super-red b/c the original Aztec red had too much purple/lipstick in it for my liking. If it's gonna be red, it's gotta be RED, and it came out shining like new money. I won't say what I paid for labor, but suffice it to say, the whole job was done right, and the last car my buddy worked over was a '62 Ferrari GTO. His next in line? A 1923 Rolls Royce.


wow... wanna introduce me 2 your friend?? i need sum serious paint...


----------

